# Black pores on nose



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, i was looking in a magnifying mirror and discovered things on my face that i never knew i had. I noticed tiny black spots on my nose and some around my inner cheek area. I assumed these were my pores. Can anyone confirm this and tell me how to minimize them and why they are black and if there is a way to get them the same color as my skin and not black?


----------



## angellove (Nov 12, 2007)

um.. i think it's blackheads??

you could try exfolitaing the area more frequently. or if it bothers you too much, go to a facialist to get it professionally extracted


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 12, 2007)

hmmm. yes i exfoliate enough. Do you know the price for extraction? I don't think it really bothers me that much; i am curious about the price though.


----------



## katherinelesley (Nov 12, 2007)

It's probably blackheads. I usually just use BiorÃ© pore strips but they really aren't good for your skin because of the pulling so I can't recommend them to anybody else. I would suggest either buying a blackhead scrub or going for a professional extraction.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 12, 2007)

Here are some threads that might help you.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=blackheads

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=blackheads

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=blackheads

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=blackheads


----------



## magosienne (Nov 12, 2007)

well, it seems to be blackheads. you need to scrub more often, i think that's the only way of getting rid of those blackheads (though they have the nasty habit of coming back ! grrr). i scrub my nose almost daily. i suggest you also try a pore minimizer, it may help a bit.

those Biore strips are effective, but as i always ended with glue on my nose, i didn't really like them.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 13, 2007)

this helps a lot.. i always see the pore strips but never thought enough to use them. I have really sensitive skin so it would be impossible for me to scrub everyday but i will try every other day and see what happens.


----------



## monniej (Nov 13, 2007)

april, put that magnifying glass away! lol~ because your skin is sensitive i wouldn't start doing a lot of the squeezing on your face! try the queen helene a couple times per week and see if that helps!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 13, 2007)

sounds like blackheads.....exfoliate morning and night


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks monniej... maybe the magnifiying is causing an illusion lmao


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 14, 2007)

Those are blackheads and they are a b**** to remove! I have a bunch on my nose as well.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 14, 2007)

biore strips. works for me.


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are some threads that might help you. 
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=blackheads

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=blackheads

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=blackheads

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ght=blackheads

thanks for adding the threads! Those are helpful!


----------

